# LAN entre Macbook et Ubuntu?



## LuSponge (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut que je m'adresse, mais je voudrais mettre mon ubuntu et mon macbook en réseau. Comment faire? 

Merci!


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2011)

C'est simple, tu les branches sur un même réseau, avec ou sans fil, selon ton goût.

_Anything else ?_


----------

